# Drywall funny pages



## Bazooka-Joe

what do you get when you have 10 boarders in a basement....


Whine Cellar.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

What do you get when you work with Moore when he is hung over in a Parkade....


Whine-o


----------



## Bazooka-Joe




----------



## Bazooka-Joe




----------



## Bazooka-Joe




----------



## Bazooka-Joe




----------



## P.A. ROCKER

If you keep crying Whinestine, I'll have to call whine-one-one for a whaaaaambulance.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

http://youtu.be/di4KsQkQqQw


http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------



## thefinisher

Go eat a whamburger and some french cries lol :jester:


----------



## endo_alley

When four old drywallers sit down at a table soon there is a fifth.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe




----------



## Bazooka-Joe




----------



## Bazooka-Joe




----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Guess what day it is......









http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Tubebuck kiwi says he missed ya


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

http://youtu.be/r2Sj4mflwao nothing wrong with that.



http://youtu.be/wtJ1Gnh9wPU


----------



## SimonT

Haha first one is hilarious


----------



## Bazooka-Joe




----------



## Mr.Brightstar

️http://youtu.be/Fb2OdLICjFk


----------



## fr8train

*sigh* I think I'm in love. Lol, nice vid!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

She is a beautiful firecracker. 


️http://youtu.be/Fb2OdLICjFk


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

http://youtu.be/fMOgWwJFSDc

Tough competition.


http://youtu.be/a_426RiwST8


----------



## gazman

McDonald's has just started a create your own taste thing over here, is that available in the USA? 
https://mcdonalds.com.au/create-your-taste


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Not yet. The fast food workers want $15 an hr with benefits. That machine could put them out at work real fast.

Do you guys have GMO's in your food? I know there banned in all of Europe. Most are food is GMO. GENETICALLY MODIFIED ORGANISMS. 


http://youtu.be/a_426RiwST8


----------



## gazman

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Not yet. The fast food workers want $15 an hr with benefits. That machine could put them out at work real fast.
> 
> Do you guys have GMO's in your food? I know there banned in all of Europe. Most are food is GMO. GENETICALLY MODIFIED ORGANISMS.
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/a_426RiwST8


The only GM crops allowed to be grown here are canola and cotton. But things like soy and corn can be imported.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

The building inspector said he's so busy slowing down other jobs, 
he can't start slowing us down until Monday.:jester:


----------



## moore

Sounds like an ex plumber !!  Lazy bastards!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Here we GO!










http://youtu.be/a_426RiwST8


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

I found where 2Bucks been hiding. 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










http://youtu.be/a_426RiwST8


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I found where 2Bucks been hiding.
> 
> View attachment 19154
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/a_426RiwST8


did you have to share that with us :blink:


----------



## moore

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I found where 2Bucks been hiding.
> 
> View attachment 19154
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/a_426RiwST8


Damn Glen!! Did you really have to??........:blink:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Disturbing isn't it. 


http://youtu.be/a_426RiwST8


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

How long did it take you to build his room?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

I think its a shipping crate on its way to NZ. 


http://youtu.be/a_426RiwST8


----------



## cazna

Im blind Im blind :help:


----------



## Kiwiman

At first I burst out laughing :laughing:
Then I thought wait a minute......what the hell was he googling to find that


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

That pic has been floating around for a while. This just showed up today. Something we were just talking about. 












http://youtu.be/a_426RiwST8


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Mr.Brightstar said:


> That pic has been floating around for a while. This just showed up today. Something we were just talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 19201
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/a_426RiwST8



I love the touch screen ordering:yes:. I like getting my order in before the dik cheese next to me that isn't sure what he wants. He can get behind me:yes::yes:.:thumbup:


----------



## tjetson

we are all getting replaced by automation kinda sucks, even highly skilled labour is gonna feel the hurt


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

I haven't seen any of those machines around here yet. I have seen the workers walking around with picket signs wanting to raise the minimum wage to $15 an hour. 

Reminds me of when i got my drywall lift, and quit hiring a third guy for the hanging. Think of how many drywaller's the box has replaced.


http://youtu.be/a_426RiwST8


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

http://youtu.be/XZEU8C9eq4M


It is because of definition, we limit ourselves. .


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Kiwiman said:


> At first I burst out laughing :laughing:
> Then I thought wait a minute......what the hell was he googling to find that


Think kiwi no photo shop needed


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

http://youtu.be/3wisjQMwSC8


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

http://youtu.be/y6X92PzMBSg


----------



## moore

.....


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Put your back into it.

View attachment 23265


----------



## Bazooka-Joe




----------



## Mr.Brightstar

View attachment 23322


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

tjetson said:


> we are all getting replaced by automation kinda sucks, even highly skilled labour is gonna feel the hurt


seen that just the other day


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

View attachment 24754


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

View attachment 25226


----------



## endo_alley

Mr.Brightstar said:


> View attachment 25226


Eh ******! Why should I break into your house when my cousins and I can under bid you on the next jale! (Of course there is nothing funny about that)


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

endo_alley said:


> Eh ******! Why should I break into your house when my cousins and I can under bid you on the next jale! (Of course there is nothing funny about that)



Don't worry amigo nobody is going to choo choo. For that price, you can have it. I'll sub you work all day for those prices.


----------



## PrestigeDW

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Don't worry amigo nobody is going to choo choo. For that price, you can have it. I'll sub you work all day for those prices.


Is that really necessary?? Bringing up mexicans is funny?


----------



## MrWillys

PrestigeDW said:


> Is that really necessary?? Bringing up mexicans is funny?


Trump thinks it is?


----------



## Mudstar

Looks like Jeb is in the drywall industry 
https://youtu.be/Hm5Z6NHPe5M?t=2m13s


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

PrestigeDW said:


> Is that really necessary?? Bringing up mexicans is funny?



Mexican word of the day is not funny?

https://www.facebook.com/MexWOTD/


----------



## MrWillys

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Mexican word of the day is not funny?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MexWOTD/


As long as they aren't disparaging such as claiming all Mexican's are murderers, rapists', or drug smugglers like Trump has done. Sorry, but Scotty don't do Facebook.

My Fajitas from last night were awesome with eggs this morning!


----------



## moore

Mudstar said:


> Looks like Jeb is in the drywall industry
> https://youtu.be/Hm5Z6NHPe5M?t=2m13s


mob!



Paying $10 an hour !


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

I hate to defend Trump but he didn't say *all *Mexicans are murderers, rapists or drug smugglers.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

And it looks like they raise decent respectable children. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5N58WTwQ48Q


----------



## PrestigeDW

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Mexican word of the day is not funny?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MexWOTD/


I guess you do think its funny... Many mexicans out there with the same amount or more skill as yourself, so i guess thats whats funny:thumbup:
Just saying buddy:whistling2:
And guess whats my race


----------



## VANMAN

PrestigeDW said:


> I guess you do think its funny... Many mexicans out there with the same amount or more skill as yourself, so i guess thats whats funny:thumbup:
> Just saying buddy:whistling2:
> And guess whats my race


Well f*ck me pink I do believe ur Mexican?:thumbsup:
This place is not racist in any way or form so just take the banter and have a laugh we the rest o us!
Speaking about the gringos is the same as speaking about that sheep shagg*g Kiwi's:thumbup:


----------



## moore

VANMAN said:


> Well f*ck me pink I do believe ur Mexican?:thumbsup:
> This place is not racist in any way or form so just take the banter and have a laugh we the rest o us!
> Speaking about the gringos is the same as speaking about that sheep shagg*g Kiwi's:thumbup:


You left out the drunk Scott's .. And hillbillies .:yes:


----------



## MrWillys

moore said:


> You left out the drunk Scott's .. And hillbillies .:yes:


HEY, I resemble this remark?


----------



## cazna

VANMAN said:


> Speaking about the gringos is the same as speaking about that sheep shagg*g Kiwi's:thumbup:


 And if your ever working under a Scotsman on scaffold wearing a kilt
never look up


----------



## moore

.....:whistling2:


----------



## cazna

Vanman busted his knee up a while back, Look, he sent me the xray


----------



## Kiwiman

.... :laughing:


----------



## Aussiecontractor

How do you stop your Pommy room mate stealing your money ?
Hide it under the soap


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman

Two blokes in the old folks home were having a conversation, one said to the other "would you rather have parkinsons or altziemers?" The other bloke thinks for a bit then says "definitely parkinsons" The first bloke was surprised. Then his mate says " I would rather spill half a glass than forget where I put the bottle".


----------



## MrWillys

rebaccaliare said:


> I am bit confuse over the questions. seems a tricky one


That's because it's in a foreign language. See the previous page for some clarity.


----------



## fr8train

rebaccaliare said:


> I am bit confuse over the questions. seems a tricky one


Seems johnmeto is back

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudstar

fr8train said:


> Seems johnmeto is back
> 
> You want me to fix what? And...you want me to do it for how much!?


:yes:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

View attachment 27170


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

https://www.facebook.com/onthetools/videos/1698841997068346/


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

http://youtu.be/ceS_jkKjIgo


----------



## gazman

Typical Aussie humour.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Here's some Scottish humor. I wonder if it's OSHA approved?
View attachment 28881


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Vanman attire, nice.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Some people say safety https://www.facebook.com/556104464564086/videos/557653457742520/


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Get the job done comes first. 

https://www.facebook.com/daniel.eismann.99/videos/777552519012430/


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Get the job done comes first.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/daniel.eismann.99/videos/777552519012430/


That guy got some stones.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

P.A. ROCKER said:


> That guy got some stones.




He didn't even flinch.


----------



## Kiwiman

I want to see how he got down :blink:


----------



## Kiwiman

You couldn't get a more accurate name for a product


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER

did i post this before ? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSOlWM7IWlQ

lol


----------



## VANMAN

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> did i post this before ?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSOlWM7IWlQ
> 
> lol


Not sure but F*CK that!


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Kiwiman said:


> You couldn't get a more accurate name for a product




It some good **** it works, it's a carburettoreded car, heart starter in winter 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

3 blokes sitting in a stripper bar, one from Aus one from Nevada the other from Virgina,

anyway the stripper does a pole straddle and twist glide and swerve she shoves her as in the Aussies Face, he reaches in his pocket grabs his wallet, pulls out 20 bucks licks and sticks it on her left butt cheek, she moves to the sound of the music, and ends up with her butt in the Nevada boys face, he reaches for his wallet grabs 50 bucks licks it and sticks it on her right cheek, she dances does a pole twirl an finally her ass in front of the Virginians face he reaches for his wallet.

pulls out his debt card, wipes it down the crack of her ass, and Moore grabs the 70 bucks.


----------



## moore

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar




----------



## krafty

Nice

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys

Mr.Brightstar said:


>


The approval of poverty and racism. let me guess? You approve od nationalism to just like Hitler?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

MrWillys said:


> The approval of poverty and racism. let me guess? You approve od nationalism to just like Hitler?




Nationalism is putting our country first. Not taking money from other countries that don't have our best interest in mind. Is that what you support?


----------



## MrWillys

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Nationalism is putting our country first. Not taking money from other countries that don't have our best interest in mind. Is that what you support?


You can't call for free and open markets and protectionism.
Educate:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nationalism

Best statement:

In his classic essay on the topic George Orwell distinguishes nationalism from patriotism, which he defines as devotion to a particular place. Nationalism, more abstractly, is "power-hunger tempered by self-deception."

Albert Einstein stated that "Nationalism is an infantile disease. ... It is the measles of mankind."


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

So every United States president and presidential candidate has been a nationlist to some degree it’s just a matter of how they approach their nationalism.


----------



## MrWillys

Mr.Brightstar said:


> So every United States president and presidential candidate has been a nationlist to some degree it’s just a matter of how they approach their nationalism.


You're confusing Patriotism with Nationalism. You of all people are smarter than this. 

The party emerged from the German nationalist, racist and populist _Freikorps_ paramilitary culture, which fought against the communist uprisings in post-World War I Germany. The party was created as a means to draw workers away from communism and into _socialist _nationalism.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nazi_Party

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cuban_Revolution


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Donald trump wants to keep out Immigrants to promote a culture thats more “American”, Bernie Sanders wants to punish companies that outsource jobs that should go to americans. Both are Nationalists views. 

So what are alternatives to Nationalism? Individualism, The state serves men instead of men serving the state. Globalism, outsourcing American jobs is good since people in other countries need the jobs more which is why they are willing to work for lower wages (thanks democrats ). Internationalism, that all nations should work together to solve global problems, give more power to the United Nations, etc.


----------



## moore

Mr.Brightstar said:


>


I thought It was funny Glen. I've never been to Detroit . And I'm sure a lot of other members here haven't either. :whistling2:


----------



## endo_alley

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Donald trump wants to keep out Immigrants to promote a culture thats more “American”, Bernie Sanders wants to punish companies that outsource jobs that should go to americans. Both are Nationalists views.
> 
> So what are alternatives to Nationalism? Individualism, The state serves men instead of men serving the state. Globalism, outsourcing American jobs is good since people in other countries need the jobs more which is why they are willing to work for lower wages (thanks democrats ). Internationalism, that all nations should work together to solve global problems, give more power to the United Nations, etc.


Actually, Our constitution and our laws , if those laws were enforced, would keep out illegal immigration. And allow some legal immigration to those people who meet the proper criteria. If by American Culture, and Nationalism, you mean we don't want our Constitutional Republic replaced by an Islamist government, or a Mafia infected government, or a Banana Republic government, or a Communist government, or some Americas version of the European Union Government, then count me in with the Nationalists.


----------



## fr8train

endo_alley said:


> Actually, Our constitution and our laws , if those laws were enforced, would keep out illegal immigration. And allow some legal immigration to those people who meet the proper criteria. If by American Culture, and Nationalism, you mean we don't want our Constitutional Republic replaced by an Islamist government, or a Mafia infected government, or a Banana Republic government, or a Communist government, or some Americas version of the European Union Government, then count me in with the Nationalists.




Ding ding


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Brightstar




----------



## Mr.Brightstar




----------



## BOBTHEFIXER

lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnrODbxz53o


----------



## pytlik86

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> lol
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnrODbxz53o


just me, or is paper going the wrong way ?


----------



## fr8train

I didn't really see anything wrong other than the tape being backwards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman

Just a question. Is that word not offensive in USA? Here it is the most offensive swear word.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Hahaha nah it's pretty common over here mate amongst 15 40'yr olds gaz it's like every second word 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys

gazman said:


> Just a question. Is that word not offensive in USA? Here it is the most offensive swear word.


Seriously? We have Donald Trump running for President. Offensive? maybe, but accepted as normal by some.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

In America we use the word pussy instead. This came out of the UK where it is used lightly. It is a joke, sorry if it offended you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moore




----------



## moore

.....


----------



## moore

....


----------



## moore

Willy ...


----------



## moore

....


----------



## moore

Bazooka Joe!!


----------



## moore




----------



## moore

gazman said:


> Just a question. Is that word not offensive in USA? Here it is the most offensive swear word.


I prefer Muff ! It's less offensive ! :yes:


----------



## endo_alley_revisited

moore said:


> I prefer Muff ! It's less offensive ! :yes:


Big Muff


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Um........ I need a new helper.......


----------



## endo_alley_revisited

gazman said:


> The only GM crops allowed to be grown here are canola and cotton. But things like soy and corn can be imported.


The kids here lately are all GMO's.


----------



## moore

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Um........ I need a new helper.......


i

I'd play between the sheets!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

It's a good thing those sheets are fire rated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor

What's that chit at the end of the sheets ? On the machine edge ? Is it some sort of protection?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Aussiecontractor said:


> What's that chit at the end of the sheets ? On the machine edge ? Is it some sort of protection?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




If you're talking about the butt ends,, our drywall comes in two sheet bundles, the finish sides are protected that way. You have to pull the paper tabs off the bundles.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

https://www.facebook.com/jocle.ca/videos/1649622335361205/


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjlSiASsUIs


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keke

A plane is on its way to toronto , when a blonde in economy class gets up and moves to the first class section and sits down.

The flight attendant watches her do this and asks to see her ticket.

She then tells the blonde that she paid for economy class and that she will have to sit in the back.

The blonde replies, "i'm blonde, i'm beautiful, i'm going to toronto and i'm staying right here."

the flight attendant goes into the cockpit and tells the pilot and the co-pilot that there is a blonde bimbo sitting in first class, that belongs in economy and won't move back to her seat.

The co-pilot goes back to the blonde and tries to explain that because she only paid for economy she will have to leave and return to her seat.

The blonde replies, "i'm blonde, i'm beautiful, i'm going to toronto and i'm staying right here."

the co-pilot tells the pilot that he probably should have the police waiting when they land to arrest this blonde woman who won't listen to reason.

The pilot says, "you say she is a blonde? I'll
handle this, i'm married to a blonde. I speak blonde."

he goes back to the blonde and whispers in her ear, and she says, "oh, i'm sorry." and gets up and goes back to her seat in economy.

The flight attendant and co-pilot are amazed and asked him what he said to make her move without any fuss.

"i told her, 'first class isn't going to toronto


----------



## Aussiecontractor

A guy was sitting on a plane he had two black eyes, the guy sitting next to him asked what happened??
To which he replied " instead of asking the lady who had big boobs at the ticket counter can I have two tickets to Pittsburg, I accidentally said can I have two pickets to tittsburg."
The man laughed I did the same thing last week instead of saying to my wife I would like two sugars in my coffee... I said you ruined my life you evil cu,nt


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## keke

A blonde teenager, wanting to earn some extra money for the summer, decided to hire herself out as a "handy-woman"

She started canvassing a nearby well-to-do neighborhood. She went to the front door of the first house, and asked the owner if he had any odd jobs for her to do.

"Well, I guess I could use somebody to paint my porch," he said, "How much will you charge me?"

Delighted, the girl quickly responded, "How about $50?"

The man agreed and told her that the paint brushes and everything she would need was in the garage.

The man's wife, hearing the conversation said to her husband, "Does she realize that our porch goes ALL the way around the house?"

He responded, "That's a bit cynical, isn't it?"

The wife replied, "You're right. I guess I'm starting to believe all those dumb blonde jokes we've been getting by email lately."

Later that day, the blonde teenager came to the door to collect her money.
"You're finished already?" the startled husband asked.

"Yes, she replied, and I even had paint left over, so I gave it two coats."

Impressed, the man reached into his pocket for the $50.00 and handed it to her along with a $10.00 tip.

“And, by the way," the teenager added, "it's not a Porch, it's a Lexus.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

